#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [設定] 想開個RP....請問有誰要加入?(世界觀.人物設定新增.報名結束

## M.S.Keith

最近月影開始迷上RP了...所以想在這裡加

有去過也將文版的人也應該知道..(而且..拉昂大之前說要用結果也不知要啥時付梓)

請大家踴躍加入歐^^

----------


## 芬狼

報名~~~報名XD
算我一個

----------


## 博樹

來亂的可以咩ˊ3ˋ+

可是我可能寫的不太好呦~
(沒嘗試過故事接龍XD)

(謎之聲:怯怯...那你跟人家湊什麼熱鬧阿(踹)

----------


## 犬野

也算是來鬧吧...，我也來好了...

----------


## 狼嚎

我也要玩XDD~想來嚐試看看XDD~

----------


## M.S.Keith

對了..人物設定要交上來歐..可以的話直接用MSN傳給我.

還有..不要在這裡公報私仇..就是惡搞他人人物..或是辱罵他人等等

人物的個性..姓名.還有職業要寫出來...了解嗎??

----------


## M.S.Keith

對了..還有.就是在寫實盡量卓腳色的摩寫..如果要寫別人的話.請先問他可不可以這樣寫..要不然到時引起他的反彈..我可不負責歐

----------


## M.S.Keith

世界觀完成了...


主要故事是設定一個龐大的傭兵公會<<W.L>>的故事
在狼神紀元１５４年，大陸正處於兩國內戰期間，因為長久以來的經濟跟民生用品缺乏，使得第三勢力形成。

也就是游離勢力－獸人傭兵

他們是唯一不屬於兩大勢力的種族。本身也游移不定，但是他們擁有相當的文化程度，和相當大的力量。
在接到來自無限之都－法耶爾的指令時，他們立即採取行動。
然後，僅僅一天。他們出動２０人的小隊，就讓兩軍人數逾３０００萬人的大軍，立即發出降書。並簽訂了互不侵犯的信條。

就這樣，經過了許多年的和平，但是無限之都還是擔心會有相同的事件再度發生，所以命令當時的傭兵團在法耶爾建立總部。

就在狼神紀元２０３年時，<<W.L.>>傭兵公會正式成立！

雖然前期的團員都是獸人，但是到後期也有一些人類或亞人加入。人數也從原先的２３人，變成２７１人的巨大規模。

總部是一棟佔地幾千坪的巨大宅子。前方有個圓環。怕有敵人攻擊，所以在前方空地設有偵訊魔法和陷阱。

總部雖然看似只有１樓，其實有２樓。（有一樓被用魔法隱藏起來）
設施有居住的房間、資料室、練習場、餐廳、甚至還有武器用品店和銀行。



［我們的信條是，只要你拿的出錢，不管有什麼事，我們都可以幫您解決。］


然後。
１／２０日　　創辦紀念日。
２／１３日　　員工同遊日。
５／０３日　　發薪水。

大致上先這樣..後期會再修改..

----------


## BGs

Once you build, they'd get real.
各位玩家加油吧，進行RP就是在創造世界，只要開始相信，那一切將會是真實。
以觀望者之名，希望參與者皆能有所收獲。
[大家可以到野疆討論區看看其他的RP，以及JC所做的規則整理]

貼個不相干的片段上來：
歐佐夫Orzhov
　　 歐佐夫組織或許可以用膚淺的宗教來掩飾自己，但一切都是假的。虛假的虔誠只是個障眼法，實質是為掌控，他們的本質是沒有歐佐夫不懂的金錢交易或是貿易，除了非由他們徹底壟斷的那些。
　　鬼影議會是由歷任歐佐夫領導者的鬼魂所組成，用以確保組織以金錢和貪婪來統治拉尼卡的道路上沒有任何阻礙。 
→出自威世志台灣

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

小鷹也來報名吧 哇哈哈哈...
(晚點張貼人物資料)
======================(張貼人物資料)

名子：蒼空鷹
性別：男
年齡：21
身高：170 cm
體重：53 kg

種族：鷹獸人
陣營：中立善良
職業：遊俠
宿敵：眼魔
技能：潛行、迷惑動物 / 人類，武器專精-單手劍、弓
特殊技能：精準命中 (一天只能施展3次，施展後能百分之百的命中目標)


個性：不多話、重視朋友，希望凡事都能冷靜思考接下來的步驟。
信念：力量是需要平衡的，如果破會這個體系能得到平衡的話，那麼毫不猶豫的去破壞；反之則會努力的去幫助維持平衡。
初期裝備：短弓、皮胸甲、旅褲、皮靴、皮帽

----------


## M.S.Keith

大概像這樣.....




姓名  月影.歐德爾　　（Moonsahdow.Ode）
小名  小月  小影(不是紫X之顛的那個
職業  吟遊詩人(咒歌術師
種族  狼獸人
身高  180CM  80KG  
技巧類型  [咒文詩歌]--  一般用在祝福我方人員..必要時可以攻擊?!也可以召喚精靈前來
          [短劍戰技]--  在裝備短劍時使用.可加強速度.慣用型近身搏鬥技巧
          [能力..冬日之術師]—可使用冰屬性的技能..可配合[短劍戰技] [咒文詩歌]組合使用的能力.但是月影本身不太長使用?

特技(陸續增加中 


[咒文詩歌]類
      [十字架的榮耀]..將我方人員的能力提高1.3倍…維持時間20秒
      [時間之牢的囚犯] 敵方速度減少1.5倍…維持時間15秒
      [早起的鳥兒有蟲吃?!]..強制叫醒許多名因為太無聊而睡覺的人..為月影最常用之咒歌?！


[短劍戰技]類    
      [冬風吹襲]..將劍技組合能力的技巧..攻擊範圍為一直線
      [月。崆閃]..月影的慣用技。目標一人
　  [十二月之雨]..短劍系的絕招..瞬間做出許多的幻影攻擊敵人.範圍半徑10公尺.

[能力..冬日之術師]類
      [冬晨降臨]..將一地強行變為雪地…
      [寒瞳]..選擇性的將看到的目標變為冰雕
      [隨雪而來的死神]..月影的最終極絕招.廣範圍.聽說他只用過ㄧ次??


武器  冰之短劍(用能力形成的
裝束  藍色牧師服(前面加個十字架
屬性  冰
重視  身邊的朋友..
個性  非常的溫和..但也許是前世是冬日魔王的關係..所以有時會露出奸笑..很愛看書..而且對朋友非常忠心..是個可以信任的夥伴..但當他忍無可忍時..會立刻進入魔王狀態..雖然還是有自我意識..但是無法控制殺戮的本能..在無聊時常常看書或是唱歌。。超愛買書？！

身分..傳道??兼四處旅行的吟遊詩人?




還有...請大家快交人物設定阿...要不然無法開始

----------


## 伊魯

報名+1!!
目前正在想人物設定=ˇ=
W.L.傭兵公會呀.....
讓我想到某學校(爆)

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 報名+1!!
> 目前正在想人物設定=ˇ=
> W.L.傭兵公會呀.....
> 讓我想到某學校(爆)


某學校??....

----------


## M.S.Keith

伊魯

伊魯(Ilu)
種族:兔獸人
身高:170cm
體重:57kg
職業:暗加注師

技能:
加注咒文類-將隊友所施展之技能強化

(威力增幅)-可將隊友施展之技能威力增強.增強幅度由自身等級而定
(時間增幅)-可將隊友施展之時效性技能時間增加.增加時間由自身等級而定
(能量吸收)-將敵方施展之魔法以一定比例吸收.比例由自身等級而定

暗系魔法-使用黑暗之力的魔法

(暗影分身)-製造分身迷惑敵人
(吞噬)-將一定範圍內的魔法效果吸收.範圍由自身等級而定
(黑咒波)-發射集中的黑暗光束.破壞力強大
(沉淪之術)-使敵人產生幻想而混亂
(黑洞)-暗屬最高等魔法之一.製造一個能吞噬任何東西的小型黑洞

武器:風車之杖
屬性:暗
衣服:標準黑法師長袍
雖然是暗屬性 但是完全看不出有暗的個性 常常不自覺耍冷
有強大的魔法技能 但被敵人近身就只能任人宰割

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

TO 月影

RP 什麼時候開始呢 ? 
說個大約時間吧!!
人物資料我已經在上面補充了。

----------


## 藍德

阿阿阿....RP阿...雖說我也想辦...只是設定過於龐大也不知從何讓參加者接受消化...加上最近的課業和策劃的活動...所以就食言了^^"

我也想參加說~^^不過有兩位吟遊詩人可以嗎?
設定方面我想自己來~

名字:拉昂.法洛斯
性別:公的~XD
年齡:忘了................
身高:175
體重:90以上(肥阿~)
種族:獅族
陣營:混亂善良
職業:吟遊詩人

技巧:詩歌和短劍(有種相似的感覺...)

詩歌:諸聖的讚美詩(鬥志提升到歌曲結束~可重複唱)
       嵐之舞(速度提升到歌曲結束~可重複唱)
       迴旋的緋櫻(攻擊提升到歌曲結束~可重複唱)

攻擊類詩歌:巫妖頌曲(即死~!但是常常失敗~)
                風精戰嚎(風刃護身)
                國王的詠嘆調(衰弱效果到歌曲結束~可重複唱)
                英雄的受難曲(造成痛苦~效果到歌曲結束,可重複唱~且隔音不能)
                淒風(謎)
屬性:風
武器:鈴音豎琴,普通短劍~
衣著:綠色的旅行裝
個性:神秘人一個~率性而為~常常偷偷的出現偷偷的消失~但本性還不錯~

----------


## 博樹

全名：水野 博樹 
簡稱：樹　or　博樹 
性別：男 
年齡：17 
身高：174 cm 
體重：74 kg 
(真實直接貼XD)

種族：獅獸人 
陣營：中立  隸屬於傭兵團
職位：一般傭兵

職業：魔法劍士（見習）
           (我超愛這種職業阿(踹飛) 

宿敵：很萌很天真的正太獸
            (沒抵抗力(死)

劍術/魔法技能：
劍使用 LV ７
(如其名 指的昰劍的使用熟練度)
猛擊 LV ３
(用劍快速的打擊 威力低 但是速度快 牽制用)
冰錐魔法 LV ５ 
(高速冰凍彈 威力中 詠唱時間短 射程中
  適合拿來連攜用)
火炎彈　LV　５
(跟冰錐很類似的魔法 不過是火屬系版
 威力高 詠唱時間中下 射程近)
冰凍術 LV ２
(讓敵方冰凍起來的魔法 威力極低 射程中 詠唱時間中 
但是失敗率高  機率大概20%)
雷擊術 LV ３
(用神的怒雷 在敵方頭上降下閃電 威力高 射程近 
  但是詠唱時間長 搭配冰凍或許有不錯的效果)
(前提是要冰的住)
風之盾 LV ３
（利用風精靈的力量產生１０秒左右的防護罩
因為本人設定是魔法劍士是沒辦法拿盾的　
所以只能靠這個來補救）
自我回覆 LV １
(除了戰鬥的時候 在休息和待機中 HP SP會慢慢的回覆)
光之矢 LV ３
(射出白色的劍氣 威力偏高 詠唱時間短 
射程偏遠 但是使用後會非常疲累 所以除非不得已 不會使出這招)

特殊技能：武器屬性附加 LV １
(利用屬系礦石當媒介
 在武器上面附加火.水.風.地.光.闇的精靈
  時間限制5分鐘 SP消耗量大
  需要消耗1個屬性礦石 但是非常有用)


個性：悠閒 懶懶散散的 
但是如果朋友遇到危險 
會不顧一切的挺身而出

信念：
1.武器是拿來救人 而不是為了殺人
2.友達致上 (朋友最重要)

初期裝備：
頭上-  無
頭中-  小眼鏡(偶爾佩帶)
頭下-  大披風
身體-  方便行動的劍士服 (沒有鎧甲歐@W@)
披風-  大披風(連帶)
腳   -  戰士長靴
手鍊 - 精緻的魔法銀製品 
武器 - 長度適中的實用單手劍 
武器2 - 飛刀 (消耗性武器)
(用飛刀的時候魔法詠唱時間會少20%)
(但是丟完之後還是只能用劍)

稱號：長期缺錢的魔法劍士


好像不知不覺變成萬能型腳色（死）
不過設定成見習魔法劍士
所以魔法跟劍術技能的等級是中下程度而已
或許以後會有成長也說不定

還有因為武器附加的關西　
需要補充元素礦石
元素礦石的售價很高
(更何況有6種...)
所以稱號是"長期缺錢的魔法劍士" XDDD

----------


## M.S.Keith

拉昂大要加入我當然相當贊成^^
至於我啥時要開始媽......大概一些人在打好人物設定之後吧^^

----------


## 優洛那斯

我也很想寫呢！
可是可能文筆不大好，不好真的多多見諒欸！
（我不大懂要怎麼寫角色介紹，可以說一下嘛？）

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 我也很想寫呢！
> 可是可能文筆不大好，不好真的多多見諒欸！
> （我不大懂要怎麼寫角色介紹，可以說一下嘛？）



優大也要寫阿..我當然沒有理由拒絕摟^^(你的文筆真的不錯...跟我比起來.(泣
至於角色介紹阿..請參照我跟其他人的範本...

如有不懂...請上MSN找我吧^^(優大都不長上線阿!!

----------


## 幻貓

嗯‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧
考慮了很久，我也來加入好了‧‧‧‧雖然我在野疆有弄一個，不過應該可以應付得過來‧‧‧‧

名字：前田‧幻
種族：貓人
年齡：人類年齡19歲
武器：法杖、匕首、爪
裝束：法袍、尾巴帶金環
陣營：中立
職業：流浪法師
性格：多話、幽默，愛圓圓、有聲響的東西。
特點：平時都用法杖施法攻擊，敵人稍強時用匕首，快抵擋不住時才動用爪子〈強度爪子>匕首>法杖〉。以快取勝的傢伙，練法杖只是為了要平衡他的攻擊模式
屬性：火〈其他屬性只有練一點點，他練不起來只好放棄〉
出身：哨崗高級訓練學院


這應該是前田的未來吧~野疆的是在講他的求學歷程，不過還是有差別喔~

清楚的圖連結野疆~http://art.wild-land.net/details.php?image_id=1316

----------


## M.S.Keith

幻貓大少了技能設定歐XD.
這後面會不會寫到魔動環呢?XDDD

----------


## M.S.Keith

對了.我打算設定有小隊制.大概..3個小隊吧.人數3~6之內

                  隊長    副隊長       隊員1     隊員2    隊員3
第一小隊 拉昂  ???(神秘    BOSS    優大         瘋虎 

第二小隊 博樹    月影          小芬        幻貓       魯夫哥哥  

第三小隊  沫影  狼嚎         伊魯      蒼空鷹       平川野


這是目前設定..有問號的地方就是空缺歐..

----------


## 犬野

遲來的設定在此~!!
名字:克勞斯。洛德 (Cross Lord)
小名:小洛
種族:犬獸人
年齡:19
身高:173
體重:54(私心私心~我不要太胖= =)

職業:機關師
武器:弦、全身機關、機關組合棒(約15CM長，拆成兩半可用成雙刀，拉長可變成棍，拉長後再弄可變成長槍)
裝束:英式穿著，白襯衫跟西裝褲外加藍背心，領結用藍色緞帶綁成
屬性:雷
性格:外表一副和善的樣子，其實有著機關師的陰險?個性時好時壞，兩極化發展，幸好大部份時間的性格都是友善的，但是性格相反後....，讓人覺得有雙重人格，有點歇斯底里。

技巧:機關、弦、雙刀和雷系法術
(當性格開始變的殘暴嗜血，展現的實力將會是平常的好幾倍)
弦術類:
蛛弦術．網懸–如其名，運用弦把敵人如同掉在蜘蛛網上一般吊在半空中，可用來對付多人，配合雷系法術使用。
蛛弦術．血網之牢–在敵人四周佈滿弦線，只要碰觸到其中一條，就會產生連鎖反應，所有弦會往碰觸者捆過去，讓對方動彈不得，且弦會越綁越緊，最後就會看到血沿著線不斷滑下的景象。

雷系法術類:
蒼雷–洛德最拿手的法術之ㄧ，專門攻擊單一目標，破壞力極強，缺點是只能在室外使用。
雷轟．散–大範圍雷系法術，雖然威力沒有蒼雷那麼強，但是殺傷力也不低。

機關類:
機關術–運用藏在身上數不清的機關做為攻擊武器，隨意碰觸洛德可能會有很慘的下場。

雙刀類:
月弧輓舞–攻擊如同是在畫出月亮的不同時期的圓缺弧度，看似沒有殺傷力的華麗圓舞，其實足以致命。

(機關術、月弧輓舞的招示其實很多= =..，所以沒完全介紹，免的打不完)

----------


## 芬狼

設定來也XD

============我是!!!分格線XD======================

名稱：芬．斯爾蘭達
小名：小芬或芬
職業：神官（招換術士）
種族：白狼獸人
外觀：穿著白色的神官袍，升高大概170CM，最明顯的特徵．．．就是那右藍左金的眼睛，不過平時會用墨綠色的眼鏡遮掩．
年齡：15(小孩子XD
個性：
溫和且善良又有愛心，可是喜歡開些小玩笑和用言語損人，不喜歡惹上麻煩，
可是對於他想做的事情會用一切的方法達成．
簡介：
一般來說神官，要有修養，在隊友有難的時候，要展現神的胸襟，幫助隊友．
可是芬是個逃跑大王，只要是逃．．．跟著他一定可以逃離險境．除非必要，或是他認為不幫的話，之後要花更多力氣治療和復活，才會幫忙，不過嗎．．．．．．如果答應事後給他柔軟舒適的床，和好喝的果汁，絕對無條件答應你．怕血＜碰到血有可能會暴走＞，以及非常喜歡小動物和交朋友，好像和魔族的關係很好．
武器：
平時～～無
暴走～～～手套

裝備：
白色神官袍，黑色的指環，金色的十字架項鍊，墨鏡

技能：
種類一～
恢復法術＜因該都知道吧．．復活也包括在裡面＞
輔助法術＜用魔力讓隊友本生的能力增加＞
祝福法術＜用聖系的能量來輔助攻擊或保護隊友和解除惡性魔法＞
讚美法術＜大範圍或是全隊的輔助和治療適用唱歌的方式施法＞
破魔法術＜不用多說吧．．．＞等法術

種類二～
招換法術＜能招換已有訂契約的朋友來幫忙，也可以招換一些低等的朋友＞

＜暴走型態＞種類三～
用本生的強大輔助能力，來使自己擁有可怕的破壞力（請想像小櫻）

特技：能和動物或魔物交談(和用迷之能力逃走和徵測敵人+地形XD

----------


## 幻貓

技能

「法杖」
：：火系：：
火炎彈：分成高溫〈瞬間高溫〉、炙熱〈持續燃燒〉、巨大〈攻擊範圍大〉、散狀〈小火攻擊〉等四大爆擊──咒語：「火炎彈‧高溫〈炙熱/巨大/散狀〉爆擊！」
地獄火：從地表噴出火燄，嚇阻敵人或直接攻擊──咒語：「撒旦之燄！」
火龍之舞：帶著火燄的龍，但是有自我意識，會自己決定是否攻擊‧‧‧‧很麻煩，但威力之大是前田的爪子也比不上──咒語：「各大屬性‧唯火獨尊‧炙炎之龍‧再現於世！」
：：水系：：
澆淋雨：澆花或澆小小火用，無法攻擊──咒語：「澆淋雨。」
：：土系：：
飛沙走石：地表的碎石射向敵人，最多造成擦傷──咒語：「碎石齊飛。」
：：光系：：
閃爍之箭：帶著白光的飛箭射向敵人，一次一支──咒語：「上蒼賜箭。」
：：闇系：：
魔影劍：前田的旁系法術最強魔法，紫色的大魔劍隨著前田的意識攻擊敵人任一部位──咒語：「魔影劍‧隨我意動！」
紫光球：類似火炎彈，但是帶紫光。只有一種型式──咒語：「黑闇之球‧暗襲。」

「匕首」
前田在學院的戰技部自創的攻擊模式，自號「行雲流水短劍步法」←惡搞！

「爪子」
畢業之後成了他的終極武器，破壞力普通，但是前田本身的行動力使它威力強大，折磨他人法術NO.1
：：飛刃血爪：：
劃破空氣，如利刃般的氣流殺向敵人，攻擊距離五公尺
：：鋼爪：：
強化爪子的攻擊力，但是會耗費大量法力



魔影環解說

畢業之後，前田學會了克制黑暗面的方法，也學到了魔影環上強大的武功\r
但是！！他無法變回人類狀態了！因為魔影環的影響，所以‧‧在野疆有跟我玩的注意‧‧他在這裡只剩貓人及貓狀態了喔~
不會再爆走了~正常打鬥吧~

----------


## M.S.Keith

目前人有

月影
小芬
沫影
博樹
狼嚎
蒼空鷹
伊魯
拉昂
優洛那斯
幻貓
???(隱藏人物.以預約
YAD
BOSS
魯夫哥哥
平川野

----------


## 狼嚎

已經開始了啊...嚇到我了...
先貼一下"不完整"人物資料...(毆飛)
不完整的稍後修改...
-------------------------------------人物資料分隔線-------------------------------
姓名：奇爾．修斯來
小名：奇爾／修
性別：雄
生日：6月18日
血型：Ａ
身高：170
體重：65
年齡：20
職業：殺手
種族：狼人
外觀：穿著簡便 不會管太多 最明顯的特徵就是身上的長劍
武器：長劍(雙手)
法術：不太使用法術 有時用些簡單的治療數
技能：所使用的技能多為長劍所發揮出來的技能...
個性：熱情豪放 喜歡無拘無束 不喜歡用法術
工作態度：雖為殺手 不過喜歡與敵人正面對戰 任務常順利的達成
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
好像我打的資料最少呢...(死)還需要再修改...目前先這樣子...

----------


## BOSS

我也想來湊一腳(爆)

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 我也想來湊一腳(爆)


好的.既然BOSS加入了...那就報名截止啦..

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

嗯.....想玩個特別的職業，那麼....

姓名 迪藍.莫里亞克　　（Dilann.Morriahk） (在故事中屬於贊助商)
小名 亞藍 (Alan)
職業 神父
種族 貓獸人，瞳孔是深黃色、古銅色毛皮、背上有一對翅膀的紋身
年齡 外貌看起來不到20歲，言談中卻有老成的感覺
身高 183cm(7頭身)
體重 58kg
裝束 長袖黑色緊身上衣，肩上再披著一條垂至大腿的藍色圍巾，
        長袍捲起來纏在腰上，很少穿斗蓬(顛覆神父形象XD)
武器：鎖鏈。另有一把牧羊之杖，內有操縱大腦的裝置，可以對生物發射電波，
          使其聽命於自己，但對意志堅強者無效。
血型：B型

技能之後再補

----------


## BOSS

姓名  巴茲  布雷格 (BOSS PLAGUE)
小名  無  大家隨便取
種族  犬
職業  毒使
武器  無
身高  147

背景  孤兒   被抓去戰鬥實驗室毒藥科當實驗品    全身上下被植入49奇毒   在一個禮拜的高燒病痛後   奇蹟般的活了下來   49種毒在身上相生相剋

          後來實驗室遭受敵人攻擊   在混亂下巴茲逃了出來   但身上的毒會在空氣中散撥出去    所以到的地方都是死屍一片    最後受不了這樣的景象   躲到了森林裡面    隨著時間的流逝  慢慢的  巴茲可以稍微控制自己身上的奇毒   牠開始走出森林   找尋解除牠身上毒物的方法

          加入傭兵公會的原因    因為這是最容易尋找到解除牠身上毒物的方法的地方

個性  原本很活潑的巴茲在經歷這些事情之後變的沉默寡言  在戰鬥上手段乾淨俐落  不太相性別人   喜歡自己一個人(因為怕別人會中毒)  其實內心還是很善良

技能名稱       -       傳撥方式             -        能力
繡鐵毒           -        空氣              -        巴茲周圍的空氣會變成暗紅色  碰到的鐵器會向生鏽一樣一點一點的剝落掉                 
腐屍毒           -        空氣              -        生物會聞到如腐屍般的惡臭   然後皮膚開始變黑  變成腐屍


------------------------------
先打兩個    其他的晚點補

----------


## 幻貓

哇塞！巴茲‧‧‧巴茲大變身‧‧‧
49奇毒‧‧好‧‧好糟糕啊‧‧‧真是悲慘‧‧
前田默哀十分鐘‧‧‧

----------


## BOSS

的確是滿悲慘的  :Very Happy:

----------


## 芬狼

> 姓名  巴茲  布雷格 (BOSS PLAGUE)
> 小名  無  大家隨便取
> 種族  犬
> 職業  毒使
> 武器  無
> 身高  147
> 
> 背景  孤兒   被抓去戰鬥實驗室毒藥科當實驗品    全身上下被植入49奇毒   在一個禮拜的高燒病痛後   奇蹟般的活了下來   49種毒在身上相生相剋
> 
> ...



不知道.....我這個神官能不能用，淨化力場來靠近你XD
下次在你身上下個，終極解毒術或是淨化之力看看XD　
OS:你吧人家當實驗品唷＝＝

----------


## M.S.Keith

因為..基於某些理由..報名在再度開始了..
希望有興趣的人在參加阿~~~.

----------


## 博樹

> 因為..基於某些理由..報名在再度開始了..
> 希望有興趣的人在參加阿~~~.


還有阿....
有參加的沒去寫文是怎樣...

快去寫啦(鞭)

對了....
接的順序小月也稍微排一下
你不排誰接誰知道阿...

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 還有阿....
> 有參加的沒去寫文是怎樣...
> 
> 快去寫啦(鞭)
> 
> 對了....
> 接的順序小月也稍微排一下
> 你不排誰接誰知道阿...


事實上就是沒排序啊~~~~~
要不然大家要互相討論一下....

----------


## 幻貓

別急啊~博樹
一篇好文章須要一段時間才能生出來呢~
大家一起慢慢但又完美的經營它吧~

----------


## 和魯夫

加入加入!!!
但不是太會寫啊......

----------


## BOSS

> 不知道.....我這個神官能不能用，淨化力場來靠近你XD
> 下次在你身上下個，終極解毒術或是淨化之力看看XD　
> OS:你吧人家當實驗品唷＝＝


其實巴茲已經可以控制毒素不讓別人感染
可是剛從實驗室逃出來時的陰影一直在牠身上揮散不去
所以他一直很怕會傷害到別人
才一直壓抑自己不要跟別人靠近(也是他想找解除方法的原因)

但在別人的中會覺得巴茲是個喜歡孤獨的人
不喜歡跟獸群在一起
就連戰鬥的時候也一樣(因為毒素釋放出來時候是範圍型的  不分敵我)   
做事都十分神秘

後記
--------------------------------
與其要找到解除的方法
不如說因該是讓巴茲能夠相信自己不會傷到別人
但心中的傷口該如何治癒呢
這將會是我寫文章的主軸吧~~~

----------


## 芬狼

> 別急啊~博樹
> 一篇好文章須要一段時間才能生出來呢~
> 大家一起慢慢但又完美的經營它吧~


幻貓．．．我可以較你小幻嗎XD

現在我們都是同一隊的．．可以給我你的ｍｓｎ嗎？　大家交流交流XD

----------


## 幻貓

小幻？哈哈~好啊~小芬~XDDDD

不過‧‧‧我沒有msn‧‧‧也沒有即時通‧‧看來要開一個囉~  :P

----------


## 博樹

> 小幻？哈哈~好啊~小芬~XDDDD
> 
> 不過‧‧‧我沒有msn‧‧‧
> 也沒有即時通‧‧看來要開一個囉~  :P


MSN用了之後發現很好用
YAHOO放著廢棄狀態XDD

等你開MSN就可以開小組會議了XD

_____

不過小月~
小魯被分再哪一隊阿XD

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 其實巴茲已經可以控制毒素不讓別人感染
> 可是剛從實驗室逃出來時的陰影一直在牠身上揮散不去
> 所以他一直很怕會傷害到別人
> 才一直壓抑自己不要跟別人靠近(也是他想找解除方法的原因)
> 
> 但在別人的中會覺得巴茲是個喜歡孤獨的人
> 不喜歡跟獸群在一起
> 就連戰鬥的時候也一樣(因為毒素釋放出來時候是範圍型的  不分敵我)   
> 做事都十分神秘
> ...



事實上你已經被編到拉昂大那一隊了...
要好好相處歐^^XDDD

----------


## 和魯夫

設定追加!!!!
設定圖追加!!!!!
(武器沒設定外觀)

人名：艾倫．魯道夫
小名：小魯
職業：魔劍士
種族：犬
年齡：20
外觀：墨綠色的無袖上衣+白背心，藍色牛仔褲，身高180CM，水藍色的雙眼（施展魔法的時候會變成黃色）頭上總是帶著防風鏡，是其特色.
個性：
傻氣天真有愛心 , 時常發呆傻笑 , 不喜歡無謂戰鬥 , 同伴第一 , 雖然平時像個傻瓜 , 但認真時卻會變成另一個人一樣
簡介：
悠閒的魔劍士，總是與世無爭的樣子，非常重視隊友，比自己的生命更重視
雖然一臉呆相，但卻是戰爭專家，善長風屬魔法，經常利用風系魔法在天空飛行.

裝備：防風鏡，墨綠無袖上衣
武器：大劍，小刀（含魔咒，可當魔術棒用），巨斧（不常用），耳環（閃光彈），勾玉項鍊（爆彈）

一般技能：
殘影：回避力提高
閃：高速回避
回旋：瞬間到逹對方身後的移技
二刀連擊（大劍＋小刀）
擊刺（小刀）
狂擊（大劍用）
凶斬（巨斧用）

魔法：
風盾：風的防護網
風翔：利用風使自己飛翔
風之瞬步：加快速度移動
風之加護：增加防禦力
風之利刃：增加攻擊力
風之祝護：提升同伴能力
風之滋潤：回復生命力
風塵亂舞：利用風捲起塵土令敵人做成視障
風鏈：利用風做成限制對方活動的魔法
風之幻影：利用風產生幻影令敵人迷惑
風刃：基本的風魔法
大風刃：中級風魔法，同時放出多個風刃包圍敵人
龍捲風暴：高級風魔法，產生龍捲風攻擊敵人

体術：
風華崩拳：被風加護的直拳
風華崩拳．連：風華崩拳的連擊版
牙：爪擊技
牙．破：破甲爪擊技，對重步兵專用
雷掌：帶雷屬性的打擊技，有麻痺效果
月牙．連（大劍用）：快速進行連續攻擊
月牙．咬（大劍用）：利用劍氣產生氣壓
月神無極破（大劍用）：利用風之力產生複數的實體同時進行攻擊
日照．擊（巨斧用）：比正常強一倍的攻擊
日照．血（巨斧用）：斬下去時會令敵人大量出血的妖術
日王亂舞（巨斧用）：利用風把速度提升至最高，同時攻擊一整堆敵人

特殊技：
風花．武裝解除：可以把對方的武器彈開，也可把輕薄的衣服變成花瓣。

技能追加中......

----------


## BOSS

> 事實上你已經被編到拉昂大那一隊了...
> 要好好相處歐^^XDDD


了解  :Very Happy:

----------


## 博樹

> 設定追加!!!!
> 風花．武裝解除：可以把對方的武器彈開，也可把輕薄的衣服變成花瓣。


等一下....
你打個哈欠我們的衣服會全部爆開阿(退後)

(謎:你後宮老師看太多了...)

----------


## 平川野

亂入亂入～我也報一個～我是第二次了參加了～所以還是比較有經驗的～

人物設定晚點交～現在要出門～

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

其實就算是編入小隊，你的RP不可能只有隊友吧? 
還是會碰到其他人的吧 ?

----------


## 幻貓

啊咧？是不是有獸不知道RP已經開始了？

同樣在文學創作特區，叫作「傭兵的輓歌」喔~

再一次向蒼鷹大說SORRY~

----------


## M.S.Keith

瘋虎說他要玩阿~~~

----------


## Kasar

現在報名....可以嗎?

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 現在報名....可以嗎?


可以啊.....

----------


## 優洛那斯

這裡有人角色是牛屬嘛？
（應該沒有吧？）

．姓名：莫歐．洛塔克
．小名：牛唄唄
．職業：重戰士，斧士
．種族：牛人（學術名：米洛塔克）
．陣營：沒沒沒，流浪流浪了
．年齡：30（好老，汗）
．身高．體重：195 CM．100 KG 
．特技頃向（能力）：大斧狂砍對方（這是什麼特技！？）
．專長：煮飯（撫慰身心俱疲的旅者？）
．武器：單兵斧（只是名稱，簡單來說就是雙面斧）
．外表：除了頭上有一對牛角（還有屁股有牛尾巴）以外，其他地方都和人類相似，喜歡戴著寬粗的金色耳環，身材魁梧，體型壯碩（身上有多處傷疤）
．裝束：沒穿上衣（大好！！），兩條咖啡色的皮帶從背後腰部繞過肩膀（帶子上有很多的金色扣環），束住墨綠色的褲子，腰部用繃帶綁住，外加護甲，腳上穿的是涼鞋（點）
．屬性：火（不懂，為什麼會有屬性呢？）
．重視：家人和朋友
．個性：違反外表的，莫歐心思縝密，處事慎重（是優點也是缺點？），他是那種超級和善老伯，但只要觸怒到他所重視的人，馬上火爆翻臉，樂於關心他人，對於有相同處境的人絕對施以照顧，在團隊中常扮演阻止和冷卻的角色
．簡介：米洛塔克，那是牛人的一支大族群，曾經慘遭他族屠殺（包括莫歐的家人），只有些許的人殘留下來，逃過這次屠殺的莫歐，被小村莊的人救活，為了報答他們，在這裡鑄造鐵器
．身分：武器店老闆，後遇其他人才加入旅行（莫歐曾是米洛塔克的護衛隊隊長，故所以姓氏為此之證）
＊＊＊
招術喔．．．我沒想什麼呢（用肉搏的有招述？），還是稍微寫一下

．集氣：力量提升
．雙刃斬：攻擊兩次
．火斬：快速攻擊使斧頭產生火花
．奮力一擲：丟斧頭（點）
．迴旋斬：轉過來砍一下
．哞：可以使喚牛隻（故事中應該是不會用到）
．當肉盾：就是被砍，然後噴血噴一噴就好了（汗）

持續增加中

----------


## 優洛那斯

大大們，請問分組是怎麼分呢？
我到現在還是有一點不太清楚誰誰誰一組

．補充一下
我想我的角色很不適合當開頭
可能不會急著發文
（就算發了第一文，也不一定會把我的角色放進去）

在第一篇　傭兵輓歌

我想可能暫時都不會出現
可以的話，我是希望在第二篇（眾毆）

----------


## 博樹

> 大大們，請問分組是怎麼分呢？
> 我到現在還是有一點不太清楚誰誰誰一組
> 
> ．補充一下
> 我想我的角色很不適合當開頭
> 可能不會急著發文
> （就算發了第一文，也不一定會把我的角色放進去）
> 
> 在第一篇　傭兵輓歌
> ...


分組的順序是

隊長 副隊長 隊員1 隊員2 隊員3 

第一小隊 拉昂 ???(神秘 BOSS 優大 瘋虎 

第二小隊 博樹 月影 小芬 幻貓 魯夫

第三小隊 沫影 狼嚎 伊魯 蒼空鷹 平川野 


反正我們玩RP又不急
慢慢來沒關西~

何況RP有可能要重新開始接....

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

> 分組的順序是
> 
> 隊長 副隊長 隊員1 隊員2 隊員3 
> 
> 第一小隊 拉昂 ???(神秘 BOSS 優大 瘋虎 
> 
> 第二小隊 博樹 月影 小芬 幻貓 魯夫
> 
> 第三小隊 沫影 狼嚎 伊魯 蒼空鷹 平川野 
> ...


是有新角色加入關係嗎 ? 
如果真的要從開的話，要說一下唷!!

----------


## 博樹

> 是有新角色加入關係嗎 ? 
> 如果真的要從開的話，要說一下唷!!


我只是說...
或許...

因為現在太亂了

搞不好有可能...= =||

劇情分的太開...

我只是"個人猜測"而已...

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

嗯....現在還來的及參加嗎?
我沒有玩過耶....><
文章不太會寫
所以......不知道行不行?
人物介紹下次給喔~

----------


## Kasar

那我也加好了,以下是角色設定
-------------------------------------[這是分格線]----------------------------------
．姓名：卡薩爾‧諾德
．英文名:Kasar Norad
．小名：K仔
．性別：雄
．職業：狙擊手
．種族：狼獸人
．陣營：未確定,目前是傭兵
．年齡：14(史上最年輕拿到A級狙擊手證照)
．身高．體重:185CM．60KG
．武器：AWP-A2狙擊槍(單數、裝甲厚敵人專用),C-10N步槍(復數敵人用),PT92手槍,等...
．個性：平常常常丟三落四,一付不可靠的樣子,但只要一接任務,就會瞬間變了個狼似的,正經八百,跟平常差很多
．興趣：..............[不明]
技能or特殊裝備
快速射擊：射擊速度提高50%,持續時間1分鐘,一小時一次
屬性附加：在武器(子彈)上加上地、風、火、水、毒、聖、暗等屬性,以增加屬性相剋攻擊力,一次200發子彈or10把刀,一天一次
狙殺瞄準：瞄準速度增加80%,命中率加10%(本來就很高了啊)攻擊力加5%,持續時間5分鐘,2小時一次
粒子加速器：啟動粒子加速器,使子彈初速增加20%,破壞力、穿透力各加30%,持續時間30秒,6小時一次
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
就先這樣子,想到我會再加

----------


## M.S.Keith

先停止一下....因為月影必須要先完成一些事情..所以暫時停止了..
然後..停止報名摟..

----------

